# Northern N.H. work wanted. Have CDL,F350 with 8ft.Fisher



## capt caper

I live in Whitefield N.H. and would like to either use my plow for contracting or just drive for someone else.
I just moved up here so immediate work would be nice. I will travel if needed.
I have Class B CDL 

Jim


----------

